
Meet the New Boss, Same as the Old Boss - prostoalex
https://medium.com/@eligoldstone/meet-the-new-boss-same-as-the-old-boss-aff0a3dd132e
======
angersock
Some good quotes:

> _In reality the semantics of this arrangement frees companies from any
> social responsibility._

> _The app also makes service requests for users casual, fun, and — crucially
> — impersonal. When a customer reviews the service they have been given, the
> real life implications of that action are far from their mind._

This is kind of the original sin of all "sharing economy" businesses: they
help people abstract away the sometimes-unpleasant problem of treating service
providers like human beings, in exchange for "sharing" (read: extracting)
wealth from local communities.

------
DrScump
<In reality the semantics of this arrangement frees companies from any social
responsibility.>

Being free of _consequences and liability_ is not the same as being free of
social responsibility.

